# Help!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man for past 2 months i am having a bad luck trying to locate this rare mattel disney pixar cars : tokyo mater street race set for my son!! he is "CARS" freak! you should see his bedroom! anyway does anyone know where i can find one for cheap?? its not even on target website and i cannot find it at ebay!!!???? Help..

http://www.takefiveaday.com/2010/09/06/mattel-disney-pixar-cars-tyco-rc-cars-track-tokyo-mater/

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Wesy This is made by mattel write and ask if this is what you are looking for. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003JIC8S2...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003JIC8S2 I just google it. fcb good luck .


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

There was a guy selling them on eBay...looking, looking....user ID is: morrris99

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SCJ said:


> There was a guy selling them on eBay...looking, looking....user ID is: morrris99
> 
> yeah 25 bucks for one car?? jeez.. but thanks.
> 
> Wes


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

WesJY said:


> SCJ said:
> 
> 
> > There was a guy selling them on eBay...looking, looking....user ID is: morrris99
> ...


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Check Target. They are $29.99. All the stores in the west have them. Each store got 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've checked Target in Marquette,MI and Green Bay, WI with no luck. Guess I'm not far enough west.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Targets West, Are you sure?*

I live near Seattle. Blessed(?) with 5 Target stores within 10 miles of my house. I check the slot selections every time I'm in one, which is frequently. Never seen the Mattel set but have seen the 1/43 version from Carrera. Not Tokyo set but it has Lightning and Chick Hicks?

Later The tempted to buy the 1/43 set but it would just end up in storage with the 1/32 and the other 1/43 stuff Rockinator


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

aurora1 said:


> Check Target. They are $29.99. All the stores in the west have them. Each store got 2.


yeah i am from maryland and already has someone checking for me in maryland, pa and va!! no luck. 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll scope out the Targets in my hood tomorrow.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Check epay. Morris99 has each car listed again.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Will check ours here for the sets Wes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

WesJY said:


> yeah i am from maryland and already has someone checking for me in maryland, pa and va!! no luck.
> 
> Wes


My wife just picked up this set from the Westminster, Maryland Target this morning. Only had one set.

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

man.. i had to give up and i decided to buy carrera 1/43 "cars" slot car set for my son. i m sure he ll love it. 

thanks guys for your help.

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

WesJY said:


> man.. i decided to buy carrera 1/43 "cars" slot car set for my son...


Dude, that is the first step down the slipery slope! Don't enhale, Wes!! :freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Dude, that is the first step down the slipery slope! Don't enhale, Wes!! :freak:


dont worry he is a HO freak.. he does race with us on my 4 by 16 tyco 4 lanes tracks.. and when we are not using it i would cover it up. so he will get his own track and can play it anytime he wants in his playroom. he is 5 yrs old. 2 weeks ago he won 10 races - yeah for real.. he beat his own dad and i swear i didnt do it on purpose he is that good!! and lots of fun to race with my son. 

he saw that 1/43 set at target last week and i went 2 days ago and bought it for his b day .

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Omega said:


> My wife just picked up this set from the Westminster, Maryland Target this morning. Only had one set.
> 
> Dave


SWEET! i will keep on looking for this set . 

Wes


----------

